# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  6 مميزات لاندرويد اوريو 8.0 الجديد

## mohamed73

خلال الفترة الماضية انتشرت الكثير من  الاخبار و التقارير حول قيام شركة جوجل العمل على اصدار نسخة جديدة من نظام  التشغيل الخاص بها و هو اندرويد اوريو 8.0  الى ان تم الكشف عنه رسميا و اشارت شركة جوجل فيما سبق الى اسماء الجوالات  الاولى التي ستحصل على هذا النظام و التي منها اجهزة جوجل بيكسل الجيل  الجديد و التحديث للجيل السابق و ايضا اجهزة نيكزس . *ما هي مميزات اندرويد اوريو 8.0 الجديد ؟* *1- تغيرات في شكل الواجهة لنظام التشغيل :* 
عملت شركة جوجل على  تطوير شكل واجهة اندرويد اوريو و ذلك من خلال ان تصبح اكثر تناسق و تكامل  فعند القيام بتغير لون الخلفية يصبح هناك فروق في الالوان بينها و بين  الايقونات و القوائم و لكن الان عند تغير الخلفية تبدأ القوائم في تغير  لونها لتصبح اكثر اتساقا مع باقي الالوان ، كما اصبح شريط الانتقال الخاص  بصفحة الاعدادت متماشي بشكل كبير مع مع باقي عناصر الشاشة .*2- تغير طريقة اغلاق الجهاز :* 
قامت ايضا شركة جوجل بالتغير في شكل و طريقة اغلاق الجوال ، حيث الان عند  الضغط غلى زر التشغيل تظهر لك قائمة تختار منها امكانية ايقاف الهاتف عن  العمل او عادة تشغيل مرة اخرى . *3- خاصية Always-on display للشاشة :*
هذه الخاصة تأتي مع الجوالات الذكية الراقية فقط و ذلك مثل الجوال سامسونج جالكسي S8  حيث يمكن من خلالها عرض الاشعارات على الشاشة و هي في حالة القفل دون  الحاجه الى فتحها ، ايضا قامت شركة جوجل بالعمل على تطوير نظام التشغيل  الجديد لها و ذلك من اجل عرض بعض البيانات على شاشة القفل مما يعني توفير  الطاقة بشكل اكبر .*4- خاصية توفير الطاقة :* 
نعاني كثيرا من نظام الاندرويد في استهلاكه لطاقة الجوال بشكل كبير ، الان  عملت الشركة على التخفيف من الطاقة المستهلكة من اندرويد اوريو 8.0 ، الان  يمكنك فتح مركز التنبيهات و ستشاهد خلاله تقرير عن التطبيقات الموجودة في  الخلفية و الاكثر استهلاكا للطاقة و يمكنك من خلال الضغط عليها مطولا ان  تقوم ايقافها عن العمل بشكل نهائي حتى تقوم بفتحها مرة اخرى .*5- اضافة قسم جديد للايماءات :* 
قديما لم يكن امر الايماءات هام في الجوالات الذكية و لكن الان هناك العديد  من الجوالات التي تستخدم الضغط على الجانبين او اظار اختصارات على حواف  الشاشة الجانبية ، لذل اصبح اندرويد اوريو 8.0 الجديد متوفرة بقسم جديد في  الاعدادات و الضبط و هو قسم الايماءات *6- تغير شكل عرض نظام التشغيل :* 
في صفحة الاعدادا عن الضغط مطولا عن نظام التشغيل يظهر لك اللنوع في شكل  جميل و مبسط و كان دائما بشكل بيضة ، الان شركة جوجل جعلته على شكل كعكة كي  يتناسب مع نظام الاندرويد اوريو 8.0 .*قائمة بالجوالات التي ستحصل على اندرويد اوريو 8.0 :* 
– نوكيا 3 .
– نوكيا 5 .
– نوكيا 7 .
– نوكيا 2 .
– نوكيا 6 .
– سامسونج جالكسي S8 .
– سامسونج جالكسي نوت 8 .
– جوجل بيكسل اكس ال 2 .
– بلاكبيري KEYone .
– اتش تي سي U11 .
– اون بلس 5 .
– ال جي V30 .

----------


## هشام المرعب

شكرا

----------


## jaouadflash

شكرا اخي الكريم

----------


## mohamed mustfa

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررر*

----------


## avatar

بارك الله فيك أخي

----------


## sticom

_thanks brother_

----------


## abdou2010

روعــــــــة

----------

